# Henrietta, African Pygmy Hedgehog, Oxfordshire



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

This gorgeous female African Pygmy Hedgehog is looking for a home through Crittery. She is two years old and came to us as the owners needed to rehome but the only other interest they had was from people looking to breed her. She hasn't had a litter before and does need a pet-only loving home.

Care information can be found on the Crittery website and there are some very good African Pygmy Hedgehog forums available also. The main thing to understand is that these are not a wild species, and cannot survive outdoors. They also cannot be kept on food suitable for wild hedgehogs and they need a large vivarium (with additional ventilation) or a cage such as a Zoozone 2.

They must have regular handling to stay tame and may initially be quite huffy. They are however very interesting pets for the right owners as a lot of you on here know 

We are based in Oxfordshire so ideally we'd like someone within a sensible distance of this, although we may be able to ask for help with transport.










I will update more about this girl as I learn it, letting her settle in first - although her initial explore suggest she enjoys licking sofas and hiding in pillowcases!

I'm getting the impression this girl needs an adult home only - or very responsible teenagers. She isn't liking handling, although does love to explore once out.

Facebook and the Crittery website will have most up to date details.

Oh, I should add: Henrietta is not a Christmas present so we would not home too close to this time. Feel free to get in touch if you'd like to register an interest though of course


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Awww she is beautiful.
I really hope she gets a lovely home in the new year.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Thank you 

Henrietta has had some enquiries but is still here.

There are some more photos, including her posing in a bath on her album: Henrietta Hog needs a home!

I think she may remain a huffy girl so needs a home that isn't expecting much in the way of hedgehog cuddles! She is loving exploring, and seems quite secure whilst out - it is touching she has an issue with although this improves once she has woken up and been out for a while. She has spent some time annointing quite happily in the middle of the floor and adores her wheel.

Please get in contact if interested in this prickly lady


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Henrietta is still looking at Crittery, there's more photo's on their facebook page too (little bump for you hun as she's stuck on page 4 x)


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the bump 

Henrietta has been *homed* and is travelling to her new home as I type!


----------

